# Lux-Nero's Art and Comics Gallery!



## Lux-Nero (Nov 12, 2012)

-bows to the person who just clicked on this thread-

Good morning/day/evening to you sir/madam/anything in between.

I am... Lux-Nero!

And I am a young up and coming artist with two webcomics and a number of skills that you guys would like!

Allow me to stop talking and show you guys the art, and let's start off with something fun... Maybe a sample from my webcomic? 







And now for some individual work, both furry and non-furry!









































Quite a bit of stuff here, but I hope you guys like it. I'd like comments in order to improve myself, or to see if you guys like this sort of art.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not sure threads that are blatantly advertising yourself are allowed. You're allowed to make a sketchbook thread, but even if this was such, it's in the wrong forum. :V

Also, I'm not sure what your purpose in posting here was, are you looking for critiques or just asspats? :V


----------



## Lux-Nero (Nov 12, 2012)

My apologies, in case you didn't notice, I'm new to the forum and still trying to get things around, but I'll close immediately.


----------

